# on screen keyboard



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been using w10 for the last couple of weeks.
3 days ago for some reason the onscreen keyboard has been showing up on every boot. 
Looked online and found plenty of ways to turn it on/of etc, but no luck getting it to stay off. Everything in ease of access as well as taskbar settings that I can find about OSK are off, But it still pops up on reboot or start.

Where else do I look?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if post 29 here is of any help http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/on-screen-keyboard-loads-at-login-1216338.html


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Darn, after reading that thread I thought it would work, but still had the on screen keyboard on reboot. 

Not sure what bugs me more, having it come on or not knowing how it was toggled on in the first place!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, interesting, could you open a cmd as admin (search type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open)

Copy and paste the following cmd into the cmd prompt window press enter.

reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\TabletTip\1.7"> 0 & notepad 0

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Here ya go:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\TabletTip\1.7
EnableAutocorrection REG_DWORD 0x0
EnableTextPrediction REG_DWORD 0x0
EnablePredictionSpaceInsertion REG_DWORD 0x0
EnableDoubleTapSpace REG_DWORD 0x0
EnableInkingWithTouch REG_DWORD 0x0
TipbandDesiredVisibility REG_DWORD 0x0
EdgeTargetDockedState REG_DWORD 0x1
TicDockedPreference REG_DWORD 0x0


The bottom two are your recommendation from the other thread that worked for Tomohawk.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well some of those settings are not default, so something has put them there. They are null entries so no problem. I would suspect the edge dock is overidding the others, so try this:-

Cms as admin (as shown) :-

reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\TabletTip\1.7" /v EdgeTargetDockedState/t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

Press enter, before this, export the key to desktop call it key.reg. Just a precaution.Restart computer. let us know how you get on.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, that seems to have done the trick!
4 re-boots today with no keyboard showing up!

For a bit there I was considering swapping OSK.exe with a dummy executable 

Thank you much!


----------

